# TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB out of stock?



## CAG45 (Mar 15, 2009)

When trying to order a TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB from Tivo's website, one gets:
"This item is out of stock, please remove the item before the final checkout."

Best Buy does not have it either.

Both have the the 1TB and 500GB.

Does anyone know if the 3TB is temporarily out of stock or permanently out of stock?

thanks


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CAG45 said:


> When trying to order a TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB from Tivo's website, one gets:
> "This item is out of stock, please remove the item before the final checkout."
> 
> Best Buy does not have it either.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Streami...qid=1546810357&sr=8-3&keywords=tivo+bolt&th=1


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I would not buy from Amazon. To many issues with fraud.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I just listed one on eBay.... 3TB Bolt Vox with Lifetime service, sealed. Am happy to either sell it via the listing on eBay, or direct. PM me if you are interested.
TiVo Bolt Vox Lifetime ("All-In") Service Voice Control 3TB 6Tuner 4K DVR (NIB) | eBay


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Not sure if it's official but they might've let stock deplete since Arris took over making hardware.


----------



## CAG45 (Mar 15, 2009)

I called 1-877-BUY-TIVO (yes, might not always get the straight answer there).
But the party line is that they sold out due to holiday promotions - one should see the 3TB showing up online within a few weeks.
Who knows...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

schatham said:


> I would not buy from Amazon. To many issues with fraud.


no fraud issues for me


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Have you had it 6 months. Their are threads on scam sellers and the issues don't show for months.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

schatham said:


> Have you had it 6 months. Their are threads on scam sellers and the issues don't show for months.


 yes


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

CAG45 said:


> When trying to order a TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB from Tivo's website, one gets:
> "This item is out of stock, please remove the item before the final checkout."
> 
> Best Buy does not have it either.
> ...


Weaknees has them in stock.

TiVo BOLT VOX


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

CAG45 said:


> When trying to order a TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB from Tivo's website, one gets:
> "This item is out of stock, please remove the item before the final checkout."
> 
> Best Buy does not have it either.
> ...





schatham said:


> I would not buy from Amazon. To many issues with fraud.


This one is shipped and sold by amazon (not a 3rd party) and includes Prime shipping. I doubt amazon would defraud @CAG45. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075SL6N8H/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazon has the easiest return policy ever. If it isn’t right send it back


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

I've never had a single issue or problem with Amazon in 19 years....


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

This has been reported in some other threads and apparently has something to do with Amazon mixing TiVo return stock for their own sales and 3rd party sellers that they handle (and scams involving purchases with stolen cards I believe which get returned).

Obviously it hasn't been a huge number but I seem to recall 2 or 3 users reporting an issue.

Scott


----------



## CAG45 (Mar 15, 2009)

Following up on this old thread...
I'm wondering if Tivo really is no longer manufacturing the TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB.
If you try to buy a BOLT:
Buy Now
It still lists the 3TBas "out of stock"
But if you browse the products:
TiVo BOLT VOX | Replace your Cable Box DVR with a Unified Entertainment System
It only lists the 500GB and 1TB.

So... perhaps they've really stopped making the 3TB?

Does anyone know for sure?

thanks


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CAG45 said:


> Following up on this old thread...
> I'm wondering if Tivo really is no longer manufacturing the TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB.
> If you try to buy a BOLT:
> Buy Now
> ...


might tag ted in this or post over in the tivo facebook groups bestbuy even out


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I was going to get a 6 tuner 3 TB. Any updates on this?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You always could get the least expensive Bolt possible and then buy and replace the hard drive yourself. Typically, way cost-effective.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Might be due to the availability of the 3TB drives.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> You always could get the least expensive Bolt possible and then buy and replace the hard drive yourself. Typically, way cost-effective.


Good point. Which 3 TB should I buy that they use or is an AV drive?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

markjrenna said:


> Good point. Which 3 TB should I buy that they use or is an AV drive?


Often recommended:

*Toshiba*
* 3.0TB MQ03ABB300 Hard Disk Drive*
*2.5-Inch | SATA 6Gb/s | 5400RPM | 16MB Cache*

Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought my Bolt from Weaknees. They currently offer the Bolt VOX with up to 13 TB, the Bolt OTA with up to 20 TB, the Roamio Pro refurbished with up to 20 TB, and other good stuff.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I can confirm that we have discontinued the 6-tuner, 3TB BOLT. Once we introduced the 6-tuner, 1TB BOLT for $299, sales of the $499 3TB unit fell dramatically. Also, the 3TB drive we were using has been discontinued, and we have not yet qualified an SMR replacement.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I can confirm that we have discontinued the 6-tuner, 3TB BOLT. Once we introduced the 6-tuner, 1TB BOLT for $299, sales of the $499 3TB unit fell dramatically. Also, the 3TB drive we were using has been discontinued, and we have not yet qualified an SMR replacement.


Do you think an SMR drive will ever really qualify?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

markjrenna said:


> Good point. Which 3 TB should I buy that they use or is an AV drive?


On the negative side... you kill off your warranty if you change the drive.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommiet said:


> On the negative side... you kill off your warranty if you change the drive.


It's unclear if that's the case legally (assuming that the warranty issue is not hard drive-tied). But apart from that, TiVo tends to look the other way, absent special circumstances (e.g. a difficult consumer/someone trying to circumvent the box's software/someone calling this to TiVo's attention).


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

ggieseke said:


> Do you think an SMR drive will ever really qualify?


Absolutely. There are finally a reasonable number of AV-rated SMR drives now, but they max out at 2TB in the 2.5" form factor.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello @TiVo_Ted Will TiVo sell a 2 TB Bolt VOX sometime soon then?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Absolutely. There are finally a reasonable number of AV-rated SMR drives now, but they max out at 2TB in the 2.5" form factor.


Can you give a couple examples?


----------



## kclfoxtrot (May 6, 2014)

cherry ghost said:


> Can you give a couple examples?


I would like to know as well. My 3TB drive went out and I need a replacement.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazon has the 3TB back in stock


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's a solution for the less technically inclined: TiVo Upgrade Kits and Hard Drives


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Here's a solution for the less technically inclined: TiVo Upgrade Kits and Hard Drives


I just wish that its prices sometimes weren't so dear--the 3TB replacement drive for the Bolt (ok, with 3 Torx screwdrivers and instructions) is ~2x the cost of a 3TB drive elsewhere.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I just wish that its prices sometimes weren't so dear--the 3TB replacement drive for the Bolt (ok, with 3 Torx screwdrivers and instructions) is ~2x the cost of a 3TB drive elsewhere.


But isn't that always the reason we end up doing the replacements ourselves. I just replaced my Premieres with a 2TB drive for $50 each and some work on my part (with the advice from forum members). Weaknees wanted 129.99 for 500gb. That is HUGE (pun intended). But it is a good thing they are around for the non inclined.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dadrepus said:


> But isn't that always the reason we end up doing the replacements ourselves. I just replaced my Premieres with a 2TB drive for $50 each and some work on my part (with the advice from forum members). Weaknees wanted 129.99 for 500gb. That is HUGE (pun intended). But it is a good thing they are around for the non inclined.


Oh, I agree--but I would just as soon give the business to Weaknees, to support it and knowing that the drives it is selling are tested/endorsed by it, as being TiVo box-approved.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Oh, I agree--but I would just as soon give the business to Weaknees, to support it and knowing that the drives it is selling are tested/endorsed by it, as being TiVo box-approved.


1000% agree. Good guys catering to a niche market that offer great service.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

compnurd said:


> Amazon has the easiest return policy ever. If it isn't right send it back


The problem is the fraudulent TiVo's don't exhibit any issues until about 6 months later...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I can confirm that we have discontinued the 6-tuner, 3TB BOLT. Once we introduced the 6-tuner, 1TB BOLT for $299, sales of the $499 3TB unit fell dramatically. Also, *the 3TB drive we were using has been discontinued,* and we have not yet qualified an SMR replacement.


That's a huge bummer about bolded part. FWIW, during your "once in a lifetime" promo, I specifically ponied up the big $ for a Bolt+ w/3 TB because I didn't want to void my warranty and also didn't want to deal w/the headaches that I'd seen others hit hooking up other drives (internally or externally) with eventual failure to boot, drives getting killed or software updates (possibly) breaking their upgraded setups.

I was semi-ok w/paying the price premium. Hopefully, you'll have a 2+ TB solution soon for others who want piece of mind. 1 TB wouldn't have been enough for me. I was running out of space w/1 TB on my TiVO HD. (Original internal drive developed problems and I just ran the eSATA WD DVR Expander drive as the sole drive.)

(For me, technical expertise isn't an issue. Every single desktop/tower PC I've owned for 15+ years, maybe 20+ has been assembled by me.)


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

I purchased a WD WD20NPVZ-00WFZT0 2 TB PMR drive directly from WD late last year as a backup for my 3 TB Bolt+. It is a WD Blue drive exactly as the 3 TB OEM one that TiVo had been using, so I don't expect long life from it either. The 3 TB Toshiba drive has dropped in price significantly, and I am going to pick up one of those before they disappear.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ITGrouch said:


> I purchased a WD WD20NPVZ-00WFZT0 2 TB PMR drive directly from WD late last year as a backup for my 3 TB Bolt+. It is a WD Blue drive exactly as the 3 TB OEM one that TiVo had been using, so I don't expect long life from it either. The 3 TB Toshiba drive has dropped in price significantly, and I am going to pick up one of those before they disappear.


Are you saying your 3TB WD drive is dead?


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

cherry ghost said:


> Are you saying your 3TB WD drive is dead?


No, I have the 2 TB as a backup in case the 3 TB goes belly up. I ordered one of the Toshiba 3 TB drives today as a backup.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ITGrouch said:


> No, I have the 2 TB as a backup in case the 3 TB goes belly up. I ordered one of the Toshiba 3 TB drives today as a backup.


Thanks

It was your "I don't expect long life from it either" comment that made me think the 3TB had already died.

Now you have a backup to the backup. There are probably some here who would take the 2TB off your hands if you're interested in selling it.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

ITGrouch said:


> I purchased a WD WD20NPVZ-00WFZT0 2 TB PMR drive directly from WD late last year as a backup for my 3 TB Bolt+. It is a WD Blue drive exactly as the 3 TB OEM one that TiVo had been using, so I don't expect long life from it either. The 3 TB Toshiba drive has dropped in price significantly, and I am going to pick up one of those before they disappear.


Just to update my original post. The WD WD20NPVZ-00WFZT0 2 TB PMR drive has been discontinued by WD.

Mouser Electronics has a limited quantity of the Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3 TB drives available at 133.11 (30 in stock as the time of this post) and the MQ03ABB200 2TB drives available at 112.00 (26 in stock at the time of this post). Both drives have been discontinued by Toshiba. Sad to say that the supply of 2.5 inch PMR drives of 2 and 3 TB size are drying up. I can see why TiVo is topping out at 1 TB on the Bolt Vox.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

ITGrouch said:


> Just to update my original post. The WD WD20NPVZ-00WFZT0 2 TB PMR drive has been discontinued by WD.
> 
> Mouser Electronics has a limited quantity of the Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3 TB drives available at 133.11 (30 in stock as the time of this post) and the MQ03ABB200 2TB drives available at 112.00 (26 in stock at the time of this post). Both drives have been discontinued by Toshiba. Sad to say that the supply of 2.5 inch PMR drives of 2 and 3 TB size are drying up. I can see why TiVo is topping out at 1 TB on the Bolt Vox.


I have found non WD do not last long in the TiVo's at all. But that's just me.


----------



## angelsix (Aug 16, 2011)

So this is just weird. TIVO has been charging an absurd premium for the 3TB Bolt, considering the cost of HD's now, and now has effectively discontinued it but not admitting to that. I just checked with their sales dept., because I want to buy a 3TB Bolt, only to be told that _"(8:55:31 AM):As of now, the TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB is out of stock. We have not heard any announcements yet as to when it will become available again from our TiVo online store."_ It is like they are effectively forcing us to do our own upgrades. With the increased storage space for HD recordings, it makes no sense to be limited to 1TB. This is just weird.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

angelsix said:


> and now has effectively discontinued it but not admitting to that.


Either @tiv0_Shoop or @TiVo_Ted have stated that they're no longer offering the 3TB model - though they attributed it to lower demand rather than drive availabilty, IIRC.

edit: p.s. TiVo has always charged a premium for add'l drive capacity. (see Roamio Pro vs Plus pricing)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

angelsix said:


> ...With the increased storage space for HD recordings, it makes no sense to be limited to 1TB. This is just weird.


I may be taking this in the wrong context, but HD recording size has been reduced about 40% on my feed. With broadcast networks adding sub-channels and my cable feed packing more into each channel to make room for more internet channels, a program on USA that was 7.5GB two years ago is under 5GB now. Quantity trumps quality.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I may be taking this in the wrong context, but HD recording size has been reduced about 40% on my feed. With broadcast networks adding sub-channels and my cable feed packing more into each channel to make room for more internet channels, a program on USA that was 7.5GB two years ago is under 5GB now. Quantity trumps quality.


It also depends on whether a program is being broadcast as MPEG2 or MPEG4, with the latter allowing for smaller file sizes at nearly equal quality.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

angelsix said:


> So this is just weird. TIVO has been charging an absurd premium for the 3TB Bolt, considering the cost of HD's now, and now has effectively discontinued it but not admitting to that. I just checked with their sales dept., because I want to buy a 3TB Bolt, only to be told that _"(8:55:31 AM):As of now, the TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB is out of stock. We have not heard any announcements yet as to when it will become available again from our TiVo online store."_ It is like they are effectively forcing us to do our own upgrades. With the increased storage space for HD recordings, it makes no sense to be limited to 1TB. This is just weird.


From this thread

"I can confirm that we have discontinued the 6-tuner, 3TB BOLT. Once we introduced the 6-tuner, 1TB BOLT for $299, sales of the $499 3TB unit fell dramatically. Also, the 3TB drive we were using has been discontinued, and we have not yet qualified an SMR replacement."

TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB out of stock?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> From this thread
> 
> "I can confirm that we have discontinued the 6-tuner, 3TB BOLT. Once we introduced the 6-tuner, 1TB BOLT for $299, sales of the $499 3TB unit fell dramatically. Also, the 3TB drive we were using has been discontinued, and we have not yet qualified an SMR replacement."
> 
> TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB out of stock?


@tiv0_Shoop needs to anonymously leak a 3D-printable replacement case for the BOLT that allows for a 3.5" HDD (and better cooling).


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Very few left on Amazon new in box. Around 20% off price.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I should note that I have had two Bolts with 3TB Toshiba drives with no issues and extended usage, and just installed a third in my current Bolt. But I do make an effort to keep them cool.


----------



## angelsix (Aug 16, 2011)

cherry ghost said:


> From this thread
> 
> "I can confirm that we have discontinued the 6-tuner, 3TB BOLT. Once we introduced the 6-tuner, 1TB BOLT for $299, sales of the $499 3TB unit fell dramatically. Also, the 3TB drive we were using has been discontinued, and we have not yet qualified an SMR replacement."
> 
> TiVo BOLT VOX 3TB out of stock?


What is "*SMR*"?


----------



## angelsix (Aug 16, 2011)

k2ue said:


> I should note that I have had two Bolts with 3TB Toshiba drives with no issues and extended usage, and just installed a third in my current Bolt. But I do make an effort to keep them cool.


What do you do to keep them cool? Modded, or ...?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

In Florida here and my Bolts run at 59 ODT, open air tv stand and 76 degrees home temp.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

angelsix said:


> What is "*SMR*"?


See Wikipedia for details, but TL;DR is that it is a new disk recording technique that is being used on most new 2.5" hard drives. It has serious lifetime problems when used in heavy usage write I/O environments such as TiVos. Everyone that puts one in a TiVo eventually regrets it. It's hard to find a large capacity 2.5" disk that isn't SMR these days.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

k2ue said: ↑
I should note that I have had two Bolts with 3TB Toshiba drives with no issues and extended usage, and just installed a third in my current Bolt. But I do make an effort to keep them cool.


angelsix said:


> What do you do to keep them cool? Modded, or ...?


I've found elevation has the most effect, as well as leaving off the CableCard access door. The simplest elevation is a 7" long piece of 2x4 placed front-to-back under the center of the Bolt where there are no vents to block. I also upgrade the fan, lately I've been using using the Gelid Silent 5, but you need to use two small sheet metal screws in the corners to hold it snug to the fan base, as it does not have recesses in the body for the fan base fingers to snap into. It comes with the right type of fan connector. Check that it is spinning before replacing the top covers, to assure you have the right two pins connected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

angelsix said:


> What is "*SMR*"?


Shingled magnetic recording - Wikipedia


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The effect of SMR is that writing on one disk track partially over-writes the adjacent tracks. The idea is to eliminate the gap between tracks, allowing more tracks (i.e. higher data density) on the same size platter. It was originally designed for use as archival storage but it has now been adapted to produce high capacity 2.5" drives (which are limited to a small number of platters by drive height limits).


----------



## scottvf (Jul 4, 2010)

Tivo should use 3.5 inch hard drives!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

scottvf said:


> Tivo should use 3.5 inch hard drives!


Since most computers are laptops now, 3.5 hard drives won't have much of a future. 2.5 and ssd's are where things are going. 3.5 drives won't disappear overnight but as the industry shifts they will get more expensive.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

scottvf said:


> Tivo should use 3.5 inch hard drives!


My Roamio Plus has a 3.5 inch HDD. With the Bolt and the Edge models, TiVo moved to 2.5 inch drives.


----------

